# belt drive frame coupler



## Biercycle (Oct 4, 2014)

I am curious if anyone is riding a gravel bike, or any bike really, that has one of those frame couplers on the drive side seat stay but are not using a belt drive. Examples like the Rodeo Flaanimal or the Soma Wolverine-B.

I am specifically curious about the durability and ride quality with such a "break" in the stay, especially on the largest size frame.

Thanks!


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

I’ve been racing a Raleigh carbon SS that can be used with a belt drive. I use a standard chain, but have abused the frame liberally this season with no ill effects as of yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

